# Formatting a SSD



## sicdeath

I want to clean install my SSD because I installed lots of useless programs to see how fast it would go but now I want to do a clean install of windows. Can I just boot from windows cd , delete the partition so there are no more partitions left, and install windows without creating any partition?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well you need a formatted partition in order to install Windows. If you delete the partition and just click the unallocated space, the install will automatically format and partition the drive.


----------



## legalize

You can either delete it or choose to format in the set up options...


----------



## StrangleHold

Like voyagerfan99 said. You have to have a formated partition to install windows.


----------

